

Quick Thoughts On Android - Dn_Ab
http://jeff-vogel.blogspot.com/2012/05/quick-thoughts-on-android.html

======
Dn_Ab
A few notes

I have been playing Jeff Vogel's games since Exile 3. Its great how the rise
of indie, Steam and Apple's stores have really improved his outlook. I started
programming because I wanted to make games like his.

The content is in the comments. Most interesting is his experience in the
market:

 _"Google Play has done pretty poorly for us. Amazon App Store has generated a
decent amount of sales in the first 10 days, more than Google Play. (Yes, this
is why I strongly advise not sticking with Google Play.) Total Android sales
are still a tiny, tiny, tiny fraction of what we've done on the iPad. Whatever
the many good points of Android for users, it's not been good for us as
developers."_

